# Xbox Series X



## iMi

I have to say that I am somewhat underwhelmed by the new Xbox. I don't really see any improvement in visual quality. Everything looks about the same as it did on the Xbox One X. There are awful bugs, including a connection issue with both the control and the headphones. Games freezing. Console freezing and restarting. Games do load very quickly although I have most of them on an external 12TB storage. 

Anyone else seeing similar issues?


----------



## DT

Hahaha, we only recently picked up a PS4 ... that's right a FOUR   Well, it's a 4 Pro ...


----------



## iMi

DT said:


> Hahaha, we only recently picked up a PS4 ... that's right a FOUR   Well, it's a 4 Pro ...




I see... a Playstation player... 

Totally unrelated questions here. How do I petition to have a member permanently banned from this forum and possibly forced to watch Xbox gameplay for several hours a day as a form of well deserved torture?   

I grew up playing Playstation. All the way from the original and until the PS4. Actually I've always had both until recently. Can't beat the PS4 exclusives. Nathan Drake's shenanigans are some of the best games out there. The Last of Us, too. On the other hand, Gears, Halo and Forza are fantastic franchises and now that Microsoft owns Bethesda, the future is bright. 

But what really pulled me into the Xbox ecosystem is GamePass. I literally ran out of time to play the PS4 and it was just gathering dust, so I gave it to my brother along with the collection of games. I might get the PS5 when it becomes available...


----------



## DT

iMi said:


> I see... a Playstation player...
> 
> Totally unrelated questions here. How do I petition to have a member permanently banned from this forum and possibly forced to watch Xbox gameplay for several hours a day as a form of well deserved torture?
> 
> I grew up playing Playstation. All the way from the original and until the PS4. Actually I've always had both until recently. Can't beat the PS4 exclusives. Nathan Drake's shenanigans are some of the best games out there. The Last of Us, too. On the other hand, Gears, Halo and Forza are fantastic franchises and now that Microsoft owns Bethesda, the future is bright.
> 
> But what really pulled me into the Xbox ecosystem is GamePass. I literally ran out of time to play the PS4 and it was just gathering dust, so I gave it to my brother along with the collection of games. I might get the PS5 when it becomes available...




Oh, not so much Playstation vs. XBox, as just a commentary on how we're not on the cutting edge (and it takes us months and months per game, so a console has a long life cycle with us)   In fact, there's an XB1X sitting right on the same rack!

We had a PS3 that crapped out, and we never finished The Last of Us, it's been in the equipment closet for a long time, and so we've just been playing the XBox on occasion, using it for a BD player (it got that chore when the PS3 went pear shaped ...), though honestly, we probably have way more time with the Switch than the XB.

Anyway, we had been wanting to finish Last of Us (the wife and I really like survival horror, storyline driven type games), and several months ago I realized I had a credit just sitting in my PS account.  So I scored a deal on a PS4Pro, basically a few months old, mint, controller, cables, all the boxes, and packaging, and the 1TB spinner had been swapped for a 2TB SSD, for $200.  So scored that, and used my credit to pick up Last of Us Remastered, and Last of Us 2 (both were 50% off a few weeks ago, so nothing "out of pocket").

I got to use credit that had been sitting around for well over a year, so I figured for $200, we'd have several months of game play with those two, and it's a decent upgrade.

Honestly, in terms of next gen, I'd probably pick up an XBox over a PS just for one specific game: The Medium (it's sort of channeling Silent Hill, in fact, the music director of the latter scored it)


----------



## iMi

DT said:


> Oh, not so much Playstation vs. XBox, as just a commentary on how we're not on the cutting edge (and it takes us months and months per game, so a console has a long life cycle with us)   In fact, there's an XB1X sitting right on the same rack!
> 
> We had a PS3 that crapped out, and we never finished The Last of Us, it's been in the equipment closet for a long time, and so we've just been playing the XBox on occasion, using it for a BD player (it got that chore when the PS3 went pear shaped ...), though honestly, we probably have way more time with the Switch than the XB.
> 
> Anyway, we had been wanting to finish Last of Us (the wife and I really like survival horror, storyline driven type games), and several months ago I realized I had a credit just sitting in my PS account.  So I scored a deal on a PS4Pro, basically a few months old, mint, controller, cables, all the boxes, and packaging, and the 1TB spinner had been swapped for a 2TB SSD, for $200.  So scored that, and used my credit to pick up Last of Us Remastered, and Last of Us 2 (both were 50% off a few weeks ago, so nothing "out of pocket").
> 
> I got to use credit that had been sitting around for well over a year, so I figured for $200, we'd have several months of game play with those two, and it's a decent upgrade.
> 
> Honestly, in terms of next gen, I'd probably pick up an XBox over a PS just for one specific game: The Medium (it's sort of channeling Silent Hill, in fact, the music director of the latter scored it)




You pointed out another important difference. Backward compatibility. Xbox commitment is almost unreasonable at this point. You can play select original xbox games, not stream them, but buy them and download and own them forever. Every game from the previous generation is supported and they even offer to update some for free with enhancements for the next gen, depending on studios. 

Playstation has always been more of a cut and run type of approach. It's probably not that big of a deal for most people though. Who wants to replay old games? Probably not that many.


----------



## User.45

Do you guys play COD?


----------



## JayMysteri0

PearsonX said:


> Do you guys play COD?



I did.

I stopped when it went Pay to win in Advance Warfare.

I know they went Fortnite recently with season passes, but I'm good.

I watched on Twitch last night that Warzone had a glitch that allowed people to turn invisible and be nearly invincible. 

I just laughed.


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> I did.
> 
> I stopped when it went Pay to win in Advance Warfare.
> 
> I know they went Fortnite recently with season passes, but I'm good.
> 
> I watched on Twitch last night that Warzone had a glitch that allowed people to turn invisible and be nearly invincible.
> 
> I just laughed.



I'm still pushing Black Ops 4... And exclusively League play.


----------



## iMi

The only game I still play online is Battlefield V at times. It's been a while, so I suck now. I play Fallout 76 now and actually really like it. Fallout has been one of my all-time favorite franchises. If any of you play let me know! 

If fact, you can find me on Xbox under FantomSolace. Connect anytime.


----------



## User.45

iMi said:


> The only game I still play online is Battlefield V at times. It's been a while, so I suck now. I play Fallout 76 now and actually really like it. Fallout has been one of my all-time favorite franchises. If any of you play let me know!
> 
> If fact, you can find me on Xbox under FantomSolace. Connect anytime.



PS guy here I only play FPS these days...It's a quick cheap thrill.


----------



## JayMysteri0

I've played Destiny since it's Alpha, but I've really dialed back in playing since I've played it for so many years.

Lately I've played Genshin Impact when I'm not on Destiny.  Nice change of pace.


----------



## User.45

DT said:


> Oh, not so much Playstation vs. XBox, as just a commentary on how we're not on the cutting edge (and it takes us months and months per game, so a console has a long life cycle with us)   In fact, there's an XB1X sitting right on the same rack!
> 
> We had a PS3 that crapped out, and we never finished The Last of Us, it's been in the equipment closet for a long time, and so we've just been playing the XBox on occasion, using it for a BD player (it got that chore when the PS3 went pear shaped ...), though honestly, we probably have way more time with the Switch than the XB.
> 
> Anyway, we had been wanting to finish Last of Us (the wife and I really like survival horror, storyline driven type games), and several months ago I realized I had a credit just sitting in my PS account.  So I scored a deal on a PS4Pro, basically a few months old, mint, controller, cables, all the boxes, and packaging, and the 1TB spinner had been swapped for a 2TB SSD, for $200.  So scored that, and used my credit to pick up Last of Us Remastered, and Last of Us 2 (both were 50% off a few weeks ago, so nothing "out of pocket").
> 
> I got to use credit that had been sitting around for well over a year, so I figured for $200, we'd have several months of game play with those two, and it's a decent upgrade.
> 
> Honestly, in terms of next gen, I'd probably pick up an XBox over a PS just for one specific game: The Medium (it's sort of channeling Silent Hill, in fact, the music director of the latter scored it)





iMi said:


> The only game I still play online is Battlefield V at times. It's been a while, so I suck now. I play Fallout 76 now and actually really like it. Fallout has been one of my all-time favorite franchises. If any of you play let me know!
> 
> If fact, you can find me on Xbox under FantomSolace. Connect anytime.



Should I get an Xbox Series X?Is it worth it to switch from PS4?


----------



## JayMysteri0

PearsonX said:


> Should I get an Xbox Series X?Is it worth it to switch from PS4?



It seems to be a LITTLE easier to get one, as they last a little longer in stock.

I think where you want to look to answer your question is in if you are willing to invest in their Game pass.

The offerings are extensive.


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> It seems to be a LITTLE easier to get one, as they last a little longer in stock.
> 
> I think where you want to look to answer your question is in if you are willing to invest in their Game pass.
> 
> The offerings are extensive.



PS5 seems to have higher upfront cost but cheaper subscriptions.
XBox is lower up front cost but more expensive subscription.

Don't laugh at me, even though I've had a C64 as a kid, my first gaming console was a PS4 and it took me 3 years to get used to the controller. Any experience with switching from PS to XB controller? I was the guy getting tea bagged for 3 years, and I don't want to be that guy again


----------



## JayMysteri0

PearsonX said:


> PS5 seems to have higher upfront cost but cheaper subscriptions.
> XBox is lower up front cost but more expensive subscription.
> 
> Don't laugh at me, even though I've had a C64 as a kid, my first gaming console was a PS4 and it took me 3 years to get used to the controller. Any experience with switching from PS to XB controller? I was the guy getting tea bagged for 3 years, and I don't want to be that guy again



I got the original Xbox as a Christmas gift.  That one came with what is affectionately known as the Duke.  It’s still the controller I look back at affectionately.  When PS4 came out the friends I played with regularly jumped from Xbox to PS4.  Yes it’s a different controller, but with exception of size, it’s pretty much the same.  You adjust in less than a week.

Painful experience in a lifetime of Call of Duty ( since on the original XBox to Advance Warfare ) has taught me if you are the guy ‘bookending’ the scoreboard on the bottom, the controller probably isn’t your problem.    It means you haven’t suffered enough yet.  .


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> I got the original Xbox as a Christmas gift.  That one came with what is affectionately known as the Duke.  It’s still the controller I look back at affectionately.  When PS4 came out the friends I played with regularly jumped from Xbox to PS4.  Yes it’s a different controller, but with exception of size, it’s pretty much the same.  You adjust in less than a week.
> 
> Painful experience in a lifetime of Call of Duty ( since on the original XBox to Advance Warfare ) has taught me if you are the guy ‘bookending’ the scoreboard on the bottom, the controller probably isn’t your problem.   It means you haven’t suffered enough yet. .



I was that guy for years, now, at least in league play that is not pay-to-win, I usually stay in the upper half. One of the trick is to avoid Friday nights (pre COVID). People who spend Friday nights playing COD have nothing better to do than tea bagging people like me...


----------



## DT

PearsonX said:


> Should I get an Xbox Series X?Is it worth it to switch from PS4?




XB vs. PS, in general, seems to be mostly be which platform has the exclusives you want (and many major titles are on both, and about the same).  The thing is, even when there are exclusives, there's usually a comparable title, ex: Gran Turismo vs. Forza. I mean, I'm sure fanatics of either can go into some very specific reasons why X is better than Y, but for me, it doesn't really matter.

You, however, are also talking about a generational upgrade, so sure, the more recent/new console tech is better.

Here's the thing with us, some of the most fun we've had with games, wasn't particularly contingent on the tech, sure, I can look at a XBX/PS5 game, and flip out over the poly-count, or some slick implementation of specular reflections - but after the nerd-isms fade, I'm more driven by the game content, i.e., genre, theme, writing, storyline, etc., and there's so much catalog we want to play that's already present on the PS4/XB1X, I'm fine with owning the previous gen.

If we get through LOU 1/2, the best RE games (I think we're going to get 2, 4 and 7), and there's nothing left to play, yeah, we might do an XBSX/XBSS just to play Medium. 

Oh, I also picked up Ghost of Tsushima (PS4) for the little G, an actual physical copy to open for Xmas, she was totally into it (hahaha, me too )


----------



## JayMysteri0

My games for this Christmas are Miles Morales ( of course ), Cyberpunk 2077 ( If I don't return it ), and Immortals Fenyx Rising.

With the exception of Miles, nothing platform specific.  I currently play two games somewhat frequently, Destiny 2 & Genshin Impact.  Destiny on PS4 has always gotten exclusives, and Genshin Impact isn't being released on Xbox.  So for me, jumping with my friends over to PSN was a good choice.

Though Gamepass on XBox does offer the chance to play Crackdown again, which alone is worth it.  Which ever system gets the Def Jam Fight for NY & Vendetta gets my money.  Fortunately all systems will be getting the Scott Pilgrim remaster early next year.


----------



## iMi

PearsonX said:


> Should I get an Xbox Series X?Is it worth it to switch from PS4?




In short, I would say “yes.” 

The subscriptions are actually what makes the xbox such an amazing value. Yes, the Gamepass is pricey but includes a large library of games, including all Microsoft made games on day one. Since they bought Bethesda, one could expect that future new releases would also be available on Gamepass on day one. It now also includes EA access, which gives you most of their portfolio as well. Rumors are they are going to buy additional big name studios, so the direction is clear here. 

Xbox has a vastly better online community in my opinion. The achievement system is better and online play is supposedly more reliable. It’s Microsoft, which makes sense, but I haven’t really noticed a difference. 

I haven’t seen the PS store in a while. At least back then, Microsoft usually had more frequent and better game sales as well. You’ll also find a full library of Xbox 360 games, with many entires re-freshen and/or optimized for new hardware. It’s a much more welcoming platform and backward compatibility is unmatched by any other platform. 

If you have a PC, you also get game pass there, so any games that are cross-device will sync. I can play Gears Tactics on my PC and then jump right back into it where I left off on my Xbox. Plus, the new flight simulator? Included on day one.

Last, I would just say that in the past year alone, Microsoft has made dramatic gains and demonstrated great commitment to the platform. Expanded game pass, completely revamped interface, new hardware.


----------



## iMi

DT said:


> many major titles are on both, and about the same



This is very likely to change. 

Microsoft has already said they will continue to support Bethesda’s titles on PlayStation, but they also left open the question of whether or not they would offer exclusive content for Xbox owners. It’s not hard to imagine that in the near future, you’ll get the same Fallout or Wolfenstein game on both platforms, but enhanced visuals, exclusive quest lines, weapons, skins and other in-game content on the xbox. If the rumors are true, Microsoft is eyeing the purchase of other major publishers. 

Microsoft didn’t spend $7.5 billion on one of the biggest publishers in the industry to not leverage it. It’s a major power play and it will reshape the landscape. If anything — it will give Microsoft revenue from PlayStation sales. That’s also a big deal. 


JayMysteri0 said:


> Cyberpunk 2077 ( If I don't return it )




It sounds like most issues are on the older hardware. The developer apologized for not testing on last-gen. The game has been pulled from those stores but remains available on the latest hardware. It supposedly runs fine with the usual bugs one may expect from a massive new release. I haven’t tried it yet myself.


----------



## iMi

PearsonX said:


> PS5 seems to have higher upfront cost but cheaper subscriptions.
> XBox is lower up front cost but more expensive subscription.
> 
> Don't laugh at me, even though I've had a C64 as a kid, my first gaming console was a PS4 and it took me 3 years to get used to the controller. Any experience with switching from PS to XB controller? I was the guy getting tea bagged for 3 years, and I don't want to be that guy again




You don’t have to invest in game pass. It’s a steal, but you don’t have to buy it. They have plenty of games on sale all the time. The controller takes some getting used to for sure. At first, I was 100% certain PS was the better controller. After a while, I got used to it and once you play with the pedals on the Elite controller, it’s hard to go back. It’s funny. When I went back to the PS controller, it felt really small in my hand and awkward to hold. I think this is something that just works both ways. You’ll get used to it.

Oh, and I forgot to mention that the latest update, released just a few days ago, solved just about all the wifi and hang up issues. I’d give it another month and the software will be polished as it has been with the previous generation.


----------



## JayMysteri0

iMi said:


> This is very likely to change.
> 
> Microsoft has already said they will continue to support Bethesda’s titles on PlayStation, but they also left open the question of whether or not they would offer exclusive content for Xbox owners. It’s not hard to imagine that in the near future, you’ll get the same Fallout or Wolfenstein game on both platforms, but enhanced visuals, exclusive quest lines, weapons, skins and other in-game content on the xbox. If the rumors are true, Microsoft is eyeing the purchase of other major publishers.
> 
> Microsoft didn’t spend $7.5 billion on one of the biggest publishers in the industry to not leverage it. It’s a major power play and it will reshape the landscape. If anything — it will give Microsoft revenue from PlayStation sales. That’s also a big deal.
> 
> 
> It sounds like most issues are on the older hardware. The developer apologized for not testing on last-gen. The game has been pulled from those stores but remains available on the latest hardware. It supposedly runs fine with the usual bugs one may expect from a massive new release. I haven’t tried it yet myself.



Remember though, the Sony storefront is for BOTH PS & PS Pro ( old & at the time current gen ), that Cyberpunk got yanked from.  So yeah it remains, but you'll need a physical copy now ( Which I have from Amazon ), you also have to make the difficult choice if you want to 'return it' digitally by today the 21st.  The same day that the first patch becomes available to address some of the issues.  Kind of a d- move by Sony & M$.  I on the other hand, have until January provided I don't open the game.


----------



## User.45

JayMysteri0 said:


> Remember though, the Sony storefront is for BOTH PS & PS Pro ( old & at the time current gen ), that Cyberpunk got yanked from.  So yeah it remains, but you'll need a physical copy now ( Which I have from Amazon ), you also have to make the difficult choice if you want to 'return it' digitally by today the 21st.  The same day that the first patch becomes available to address some of the issues.  Kind of a d- move by Sony & M$.  I on the other hand, have until January provided I don't open the game.



I always get entertained by people getting super psyched then disappointed by premature releases. I wait a year, if people still like it it's worth my time. If not I'll skip it and save time and $$$. That's what I did with Skyrim and the Mass Effect Trilogy.


----------



## iMi

JayMysteri0 said:


> Remember though, the Sony storefront is for BOTH PS & PS Pro ( old & at the time current gen ), that Cyberpunk got yanked from.  So yeah it remains, but you'll need a physical copy now ( Which I have from Amazon ), you also have to make the difficult choice if you want to 'return it' digitally by today the 21st.  The same day that the first patch becomes available to address some of the issues.  Kind of a d- move by Sony & M$.  I on the other hand, have until January provided I don't open the game.




PS4 Pro is not considered the nex-gen device. It’s even less powerful than the One X. I was referring to Series X and PS5.


----------



## iMi

PearsonX said:


> I always get entertained by people getting super psyched then disappointed by premature releases. I wait a year, if people still like it it's worth my time. If not I'll skip it and save time and $$$. That's what I did with Skyrim and the Mass Effect Trilogy.



Bingo. This is exactly what I do. It’s not necessarily because of being able to score a better deal, but because all the kinks get worked out. Look at Fallout 76, which is probably the last game I bought at release, as I love the franchise. Today it is a different kind of game. Way better in every aspect. I cringe just thinking about the release version. In fact, I went back and replayed Fallout 4 vowing I would never touch Fallout 76 again. It was that bad.


----------



## JayMysteri0

iMi said:


> PS4 Pro is not considered the nex-gen device. It’s even less powerful than the One X. I was referring to Series X and PS5.



Yes, which is why I put in parentheses ( at the time CURRENT gen ), on the PSN storefront it doesn't matter what system you have, PS4/PS4 Pro/PS5 you won't find Cyberpunk 2077.  While the issues are the worst on PS4, there are some issues on the Pro, and PS5 isn't without warts.  When Sony pulled the game, they PULLED the game.  After CDProject seemingly threw them under the bus for refunds, Sony just said 'Nope'.  Want a refund?  You get a refund, and they went full Oprah.  YOU ALL GET REFUNDS!!  Then wiped their hands. You want to play Cyberpunk on a PS console now?  You need a physical copy.  So it doesn't matter what gen Sony device you have, you aren't buying the game digitally for the time being, which is what I said.



> Sony pulls Cyberpunk 2077 from PlayStation Store
> 
> 
> Sony has pulled Cyberpunk 2077 from its PlayStation Store and is offering refunds after users reported bugs and crashing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com





> "Following our discussion with PlayStation, a decision was made to temporarily suspend digital distribution of Cyberpunk 2077 on the PlayStation Store," reads a tweet from the official Cyberpunk 2077 Twitter account posted Friday. "You can still buy physical versions of the game in brick and mortar stores and online."
> 
> Those who have bought the game will continue to receive support and updates, the tweet added.
> 
> "We are working hard to bring Cyberpunk 2077 back to PlayStation Store as soon as possible," it said.



Which is what I am referring to.

The dicey thing was that if you want that refund you needed to do so by the 21st, the same day that CDProject Red provides their first update.  Which means you had the choice of believing CDProject AGAIN, or get your money back and buy later when the game is in the state they advertised.



PearsonX said:


> I always get entertained by people getting super psyched then disappointed by premature releases. I wait a year, if people still like it it's worth my time. If not I'll skip it and save time and $$$. That's what I did with Skyrim and the Mass Effect Trilogy.



I think the issue especially with Cyberpunk is this is a game that was hyped for almost a decade.  One would think that after all this time, amidst promises from the company, and multiple delays in the name of polish one could expect they'd deliver a working product for the systems they made the game for.  I had my doubts when the first reviews came out, and it was clearly laid out in the review that the reviewers could NOT use their footage.  They could only use visuals provided by CDProject.  If that doesn't scream 'warning bells' I don't know what does.  Of course that footage is going to be on high end systems in house that few would have access to.  Which is why my copy remains unopened, while I await to hear about the success of the patches.

After all that time, on a game that was heavily advertised on ALL systems, it isn't unrealistic to expect the game to perform better than PS3 quality on ANY system.


----------



## iMi

JayMysteri0 said:


> JayMysteri0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, which is why I put in parentheses ( at the time CURRENT gen ), on the PSN storefront it doesn't matter what system you have, PS4/PS4 Pro/PS5 you won't find Cyberpunk 2077.  While the issues are the worst on PS4, there are some issues on the Pro, and PS5 isn't without warts.  When Sony pulled the game, they PULLED the game.  After CDProject seemingly threw them under the bus for refunds, Sony just said 'Nope'.  Want a refund?  You get a refund, and they went full Oprah.  YOU ALL GET REFUNDS!!  Then wiped their hands. You want to play Cyberpunk on a PS console now?  You need a physical copy.  So it doesn't matter what gen Sony device you have, you aren't buying the game digitally for the time being, which is what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is what I am referring to.
> 
> The dicey thing was that if you want that refund you needed to do so by the 21st, the same day that CDProject Red provides their first update.  Which means you had the choice of believing CDProject AGAIN, or get your money back and buy later when the game is in the state they advertised.
> 
> 
> I think the issue especially with Cyberpunk is this is a game that was hyped for almost a decade.  One would think that after all this time, amidst promises from the company, and multiple delays in the name of polish one could expect they'd deliver a working product for the systems they made the game for.  I had my doubts when the first reviews came out, and it was clearly laid out in the review that the reviewers could NOT use their footage.  They could only use visuals provided by CDProject.  If that doesn't scream 'warning bells' I don't know what does.  Of course that footage is going to be on high end systems in house that few would have access to.  Which is why my copy remains unopened, while I await to hear about the success of the patches.
> 
> After all that time, on a game that was heavily advertised on ALL systems, it isn't unrealistic to expect the game to perform better than PS3 quality on ANY system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember though, the Sony storefront is for BOTH PS & PS Pro ( old & at the time current gen ), that Cyberpunk got yanked from.  So yeah it remains, but you'll need a physical copy now ( Which I have from Amazon ), you also have to make the difficult choice if you want to 'return it' digitally by today the 21st.  The same day that the first patch becomes available to address some of the issues.  Kind of a d- move by Sony & M$.  I on the other hand, have until January provided I don't open the game.
Click to expand...



By the way... how do you like the game? It‘s definitely one I’ve been anticipating.


----------



## iMi

JayMysteri0 said:


> Yes, which is why I put in parentheses ( at the time CURRENT gen ), on the PSN storefront it doesn't matter what system you have, PS4/PS4 Pro/PS5 you won't find Cyberpunk 2077.  While the issues are the worst on PS4, there are some issues on the Pro, and PS5 isn't without warts.  When Sony pulled the game, they PULLED the game.  After CDProject seemingly threw them under the bus for refunds, Sony just said 'Nope'.  Want a refund?  You get a refund, and they went full Oprah.  YOU ALL GET REFUNDS!!  Then wiped their hands. You want to play Cyberpunk on a PS console now?  You need a physical copy.  So it doesn't matter what gen Sony device you have, you aren't buying the game digitally for the time being, which is what I said.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is what I am referring to.
> 
> The dicey thing was that if you want that refund you needed to do so by the 21st, the same day that CDProject Red provides their first update.  Which means you had the choice of believing CDProject AGAIN, or get your money back and buy later when the game is in the state they advertised.
> 
> 
> I think the issue especially with Cyberpunk is this is a game that was hyped for almost a decade.  One would think that after all this time, amidst promises from the company, and multiple delays in the name of polish one could expect they'd deliver a working product for the systems they made the game for.  I had my doubts when the first reviews came out, and it was clearly laid out in the review that the reviewers could NOT use their footage.  They could only use visuals provided by CDProject.  If that doesn't scream 'warning bells' I don't know what does.  Of course that footage is going to be on high end systems in house that few would have access to.  Which is why my copy remains unopened, while I await to hear about the success of the patches.
> 
> After all that time, on a game that was heavily advertised on ALL systems, it isn't unrealistic to expect the game to perform better than PS3 quality on ANY system.




There is no doubt that this a black eye for the developer. I am also not suggesting that somehow PS4 or PS4 Pro are not good machines, they are great indeed. I’m just saying that the developer said they didn’t test on previous generations and that it was a mistake. 

On the other hand, I don’t think Sony’s approach is right either. Microsoft left the game in place, although they will refund customers. The timing on the patch and the refund request deadline is bullshit though. 

I also agree that this game has been beyond hyped up. I think RDR2 was probably the best game I’ve played to date that has not been over hyped. It underpromised and way over delivered. Love that game. Did it have glitches, sure. Did I dismiss them, absolutely. 

I’m sure we’ll all LOVE Cyberpunk in six months. CDProject may not be around to enjoy the glory though. It’s on them.


----------



## JayMysteri0

iMi said:


> By the way... how do you like the game? It‘s definitely one I’ve been anticipating.



As I've said, I haven't opened it yet.  Because of the extended return period with Amazon, I'm holding onto my unopened copy waiting to see what's said about the first two patches scheduled.



iMi said:


> There is no doubt that this a black eye for the developer. I am also not suggesting that somehow PS4 or PS4 Pro are not good machines, they are great indeed. I’m just saying that the developer said they didn’t test on previous generations and that it was a mistake.
> 
> On the other hand, I don’t think Sony’s approach is right either. Microsoft left the game in place, although they will refund customers. The timing on the patch and the refund request deadline is bullshit though.
> 
> I also agree that this game has been beyond hyped up. I think RDR2 was probably the best game I’ve played to date that has not been over hyped. It underpromised and way over delivered. Love that game. Did it have glitches, sure. Did I dismiss them, absolutely.
> 
> I’m sure we’ll all LOVE Cyberpunk in six months. CDProject may not be around to enjoy the glory though. It’s on them.



I didn't question the quality of the systems.  I was stating that when Sony yanked Cyberpunk, they yanked it for ALL of their systems, regardless of the power of the system or generation.  I think Sony's response was based on CDProject's own bullshit of initially telling people they could get refunds and to talk to Sony.

I'm indifferent about the game actually.  I did purchase it early in the year because of all the hype & Amazon offering it at a reduced price.  So I have no issue with waiting out the return period to see what the patches improve.


----------



## User.45

@iMi, @JayMysteri0 this might be a stupid question but since Windows has an Xbox option, can I use the PC as a second Xbox toto play co-op with my wife?


----------



## JayMysteri0

PearsonX said:


> @iMi, @JayMysteri0 this might be a stupid question but since Windows has an Xbox option, can I use the PC as a second Xbox toto play co-op with my wife?



I believe if the game is cross play compatible you can do that.  I am not sure if it will allow it one copy of the game, or your wife needs to purchase her own copy.



> List of all Xbox cross platform & cross play games
> 
> 
> Your Xbox can play with anyone, anywhere, anytime — all thanks to these cross-play-compatible games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.windowscentral.com


----------



## iMi

PearsonX said:


> @iMi, @JayMysteri0 this might be a stupid question but since Windows has an Xbox option, can I use the PC as a second Xbox toto play co-op with my wife?




What Jay said. As long as there is support. 

You can also stream games to PC from your Xbox (Android, too. And soon iOS devices as well) and you get game pass games on PC. Some are the same and support cloud save, meaning you can play on PC and then continue on XBox or vice versa (Gears Tactics is a good example). Plus, you get PC only games, like the new Flight Simulator.


----------



## User.45

iMi said:


> What Jay said. As long as there is support.
> 
> You can also stream games to PC from your Xbox (Android, too. And soon iOS devices as well) and you get game pass games on PC. Some are the same and support cloud save, meaning you can play on PC and then continue on XBox or vice versa (Gears Tactics is a good example). Plus, you get PC only games, like the new Flight Simulator.



Are the game pass games streamed on PC or they are full PC versions? PS4 has some off device streaming but it's 720p and not fast enough for FPS. What I'm contemplating is if I buy an Xbox it's a PC-XB gaming setup. Or if I buy a PS5 and keep my PS4 then I can just do PS4-PS5 gaming with much simplicity.


----------



## iMi

PearsonX said:


> Are the game pass games streamed on PC or they are full PC versions? PS4 has some off device streaming but it's 720p and not fast enough for FPS. What I'm contemplating is if I buy an Xbox it's a PC-XB gaming setup. Or if I buy a PS5 and keep my PS4 then I can just do PS4-PS5 gaming with much simplicity.




It's a little bit of both. You can stream games from the Xbox to another device. Quality depends on your network speeds, as it's all done on local network. You can choose the quality manually or let Xbox manage it. You're basically playing on your Xbox using a controller connected to your other device and the video/audio streamed to that other device. If you were to pause the game you're streaming and walk over to your Xbox you'd see it there. Unpause it and play on the Xbox. Pause it and go back to playing on your other device. It's the same game. You're not streaming from the server like you would with Playstation Now or whatever that service is called (can't remember. It's been a while).

There are also PC game pass games exclusive to PC and some that are on both platforms. Those games you can download and install on the PC directly. Just like any game from Steam, etc. 

I know it gets a little confusing...


----------



## User.45

iMi said:


> It's a little bit of both. You can stream games from the Xbox to another device. Quality depends on your network speeds, as it's all done on local network. You can choose the quality manually or let Xbox manage it. You're basically playing on your Xbox using a controller connected to your other device and the video/audio streamed to that other device. If you were to pause the game you're streaming and walk over to your Xbox you'd see it there. Unpause it and play on the Xbox. Pause it and go back to playing on your other device. It's the same game. You're not streaming from the server like you would with Playstation Now or whatever that service is called (can't remember. It's been a while).
> 
> There are also PC game pass games exclusive to PC and some that are on both platforms. Those games you can download and install on the PC directly. Just like any game from Steam, etc.
> 
> I know it gets a little confusing...



It is! I wish Xbox allowed third party VR... I have a HTC Vive and Steam VR...At any rate, it seems that just waiting for a PS5 and keeping the old PS4 is the better deal. After icing it for 6 years, PC gaming isn't much fun anymore..


----------



## iMi

PearsonX said:


> It is! I wish Xbox allowed third party VR... I have a HTC Vive and Steam VR...At any rate, it seems that just waiting for a PS5 and keeping the old PS4 is the better deal. After icing it for 6 years, PC gaming isn't much fun anymore..




You really can't go wrong with either console. I mean, I remember when we had to lick the connectors on the old Atari controllers because otherwise some buttons wouldn't work. That's right. Lick the connector pins. That was our solution. It worked... for a while. 

We've come a long, long way in console gaming. Both systems are superb.


----------



## iMi

...and I also bought PS5. Will be here today! 

If anyone wants to connect, I'm FantomSolace on Xbox and FantomSolace2 on PSN.


----------



## User.45

iMi said:


> ...and I also bought PS5. Will be here today!
> 
> If anyone wants to connect, I'm FantomSolace on Xbox and FantomSolace2 on PSN.



Where did you find a PS5?


----------



## iMi

P_X said:


> Where did you find a PS5?




Followed restock news on twitter. @SupplyNinja in particular does a good job. When a notification came up that Dell restocked, I jumped on it. It's really the only way to find one if you are to compete with scalpers and their bots, which I REFUSE to feed by buying one of those units from them.


----------



## iMi

So, after a few days with both consoles, I’ll share some impressions. I still love Xbox and the ecosystem it affords. The user interface is vastly better. While it looks like quite a few games run better on the Xbox, such as Breakpoint, which according to the publisher has been enhanced for both PS5 and Series X but only the Series X runs it natively at 4K. The quick resume feature is still a huge differentiator between the two. Microsoft nailed it. Everything about the Xbox just feels like a polished version of the last generation, including the controllers. They are more or less the same with minor tweaks, like the USB-C charging ports and a few other refinements. 

On the PS5 side, things are equally exciting. The user interface is fresh, but lacking. Many options found on the PS4 are missing. You cannot hide games in your library anymore, for example. So, all those demos, old games you’ll never play again, games you had on disc but since lost. Yup, all of it will be there. Worse, there is no way to set default sort option either. It resets each time. Microsoft is WAY ahead here, but again, this is brand new and totally redone, so they will likely re-introduce many of the options we want. The new Dual Sense controller is simply amazing. It may in fact be the single best thing about it and will likely pull me to buy a shooter game on the PS5 platform instead of the Xbox, even if the Xbox can run it slightly better. Then there are games. I realized how much I missed the PlayStation exclusives. Just finished the Last of Us. Just an amazing game and the list of similarly increasingly games is long and growing. Microsoft has some great exclusives, but nothing compares with what PlayStation delivers. 

I would recommend to anyone to buy both consoles, if they are in a position to do it. Both offer fantastic experiences. It’s really the best of both words. There are many differences but of course reviews are out there for you guys to read. I won’t bore to tears (more). 

Be prepared to have your brain melt down over the placement of the X button in the first few days of using both.


----------



## DT

DT said:


> Hahaha, we only recently picked up a PS4 ... that's right a FOUR   Well, it's a 4 Pro ...




Played it for the first time since this post, just this past weekend, mostly to check out the new TV, Last of Us for about 15-20 minutes.   Maybe we'll make a point of spending a few hours gaming this weekend


----------



## User.45

DT said:


> Played it for the first time since this post, just this past weekend, mostly to check out the new TV, Last of Us for about 15-20 minutes.  Maybe we'll make a point of spending a few hours gaming this weekend



Last of Us was great... but also deeply deeply unsettling. I played it after a week of nightshift which for some reason really really messed with my mind. I had flashbacks about it and stuff. It's a well-written story.


----------



## DT

P_X said:


> Last of Us was great... but also deeply deeply unsettling. I played it after a week of nightshift which for some reason really really messed with my mind. I had flashbacks about it and stuff. It's a well-written story.




Yeah, we really liked it, we're big into the horror survival, but it has to have a solid story (and where you can tweak the play mode so it's more exploration/puzzles vs. combat).  Basically we made it about 1/3 of the way through stopped playing for a long time, PS3 went pear shaped - so here we are a few years later, I discovered money in our PS account, so I got Last of Us Remastered, Last of Us 2, and the PS4Pro, and we started again   Maybe we'll actually make it to the second game by Christmas ...


----------



## User.45

DT said:


> Yeah, we really liked it, we're big into the horror survival, but it has to have a solid story (and where you can tweak the play mode so it's more exploration/puzzles vs. combat).  Basically we made it about 1/3 of the way through stopped playing for a long time, PS3 went pear shaped - so here we are a few years later, I discovered money in our PS account, so I got Last of Us Remastered, Last of Us 2, and the PS4Pro, and we started again   Maybe we'll actually make it to the second game by Christmas ...



Back in the days, when my wife and I took shifts to play the Mass Effect trilogy. It was glorious.


----------



## DT

P_X said:


> Back in the days, when my wife and I took shifts to play the Mass Effect trilogy. It was glorious.




Nice.  Our "gaming mode" is very collaborative, though I generally run the controller (hahaha, though recently we got the little G to be in charge of movement/combat )


----------



## LIVEFRMNYC

I haven't had any issues with my Series X.  


BTW .... Gamestop sent me two by mistake. The second one came weeks after the first, and with an extra controller and wireless gaming headphones.   Gave them a call (without revealing my info), transferred countless times, and was given the run around on how to send it back. I just gave up.  So now I have two Series X for the price of one.  

I wish they sent me a PS5 by mistake.


----------



## User.45

LIVEFRMNYC said:


> I haven't had any issues with my Series X.
> 
> 
> BTW .... Gamestop sent me two by mistake. The second one came weeks after the first, and with an extra controller and wireless gaming headphones.   Gave them a call (without revealing my info), transferred countless times, and was given the run around on how to send it back. I just gave up.  So now I have two Series X for the price of one.
> 
> I wish they sent me a PS5 by mistake.



I'd feel envy for you and @iMi, you guys with the double advanced console. But I play like an 45-60 min a week in total, so I don't deserve to have such a console anyway. So good for you!


----------



## iMi

P_X said:


> I'd feel envy for you and @iMi, you guys with the double advanced console. But I play like an 45-60 min a week in total, so I don't deserve to have such a console anyway. So good for you!




I would argue that since you play less, you should only play the best. Of both, of course. Plus they look so good together


----------



## User.45

iMi said:


> I would argue that since you play less, you should only play the best. Of both, of course. Plus they look so good together
> 
> View attachment 3314



showoff
(not sure how I feel about the aesthetics of the horizontal PS5)


----------



## iMi

P_X said:


> showoff
> (not sure how I feel about the aesthetics of the horizontal PS5)



Jelly. I think you feel jelly. 

Sony says it’s “bold.” I say it’s weird, but totally awesome. It grows on you. You know what’s weird? If I put the Xbox on top of the console, it creates a massive backlight bleed on the TV. Move it away and it’s gone.


----------



## DT

P_X said:


> showoff
> (not sure how I feel about the aesthetics of the horizontal PS5)





Hahaha, I know how I feel, it's fucking horrific


----------



## User.45

DT said:


> Hahaha, I know how I feel, it's fucking horrific



The thing about your PS4Pro, is that we already have the original PS4, so buying it for the 60FPS feels pretty redundant.

My 1-year-old loves dual sense and managed to purchase GHost of Tsushima. So now my wife and I play that late night.


----------



## User.45

DT said:


> Oh, I also picked up Ghost of Tsushima (PS4) for the little G, an actual physical copy to open for Xmas, she was totally into it (hahaha, me too )



Ghost of Tsushima is really good.  Wife and I managed to play a little  passing the controller back and forth.


----------



## DT

I'm using this thread for non-console-specific VG discussions, I figured vs. starting a new one (@iMi may you could retitle it?  Or tell me to fuck off, either way, I'm good )

Last night, we fired up ...

Mario Party (Switch)!  I really forgot how much fun it is, super simple gameplay mechanics, a decent amount of luck, combines a "boardgame" with small, 60 second or so minigames that are silly fun, some are brain teasers, some require a little coordination.


----------

